# Cupcake Bath Bombs



## TamiJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Good Evening Creative Ladies (and any Gentlemen out there!)

I hope you had a wonderful week!  

I've been working on perfecting my cupcake bath bombs and would really appreciate any opinions that any of you may have.

If any of you make the cupcake bath bombs, what do you use for your frosting?  I've seen everything used from Whipped Soap Frosting to regular frosting that you would use on true cupcakes.

I don't necessarily want to use frosting made with the powdered sugar like you would use to frost a regular cake and would rather it be more of a soap but I'm running low on my Whipped Soap base and was wondering if there was a way to make a melt and pour frosting without it and still get it to be thick enough to pipe.

I also came up with a recipe for a 'bath melt' frosting that I really like but I use that frosting on my cupcake bath melts and would rather find something different to use for the bath bombs.

On some of my products I also use a sugar scrub recipe that I played around with for months that allows me to pipe it and it looks absolutely wonderful.  It does harden up enough to ship but when just the littlest bit of water is added to it, softens up perfectly.  But I really don't want to use the scrub frosting on my bath bombs.  To me the two of them just don't mesh well together.

Does anyone have a possible suggestion for me?  I would really appreciate you assistance with this.  I think that I've read that you can make a whipped frosting through cold process soaping but I've yet to try my hand at any soap other than melt and pour but when I get the extra money, that is something that I really want to try after looking at all of the beautiful creations that I've seen posted on this site!  You all are simply amazing and oh so creative!  I just love it!

So, if you have any ideas for me, I would really enjoy listening to them! ~Tami


----------



## Hazel (Apr 6, 2012)

I've only used CP whipped soap for frosting on bombs. (It didn't work out well - the soap fell off.    ) I did see this tutorial and thought it sounded really easy. But I've never got around to trying it. 

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... d-soapy-2/


----------



## Heatherskiles (Apr 10, 2012)

So I'm new to the forum but i've been doing cupcake bobs for a while now. I use a foaming bathe whip mixed with liquid glycerine and glycerine melt and pour, I've never had an issue.  It sets amazing, and they can use it as shaving soap. I add a little bit of Shea Butter to it as well for soft skin. Hope this helps!


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks so much ladies!
Getting ready to mix up a couple batches right now!
Have a great evening! ~Tami


----------



## EnchantedSoaps (Apr 11, 2012)

My recipe for the topping (batch of 12 cupcakes) is:

3 cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons merangue powder 
fragrance oil (optional)
whatever colorant you want, labcolor doesnt work great though, mica's and even food coloring is ok for this 
2 tsp witch hazel
4 tablespoons warm water

beat it all up with a mixer until it's smooth, it will be VERY FIRM, but that's what you want....put it into your decorating bag and have at it  It will harden in a few hours, you can also while it's still kinda wet, put some colored sugar or jojoba beads or whatever on the top (I personally love using cosmetic glitter! hehe) You will get something kinda like this (my cupcakes I make-strawberry shortcake)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/96955070/st ... mb-cupcake


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 13, 2012)

EnchantedSoaps said:
			
		

> My recipe for the topping (batch of 12 cupcakes) is: ...
> 
> You will get something kinda like this (my cupcakes I make-strawberry shortcake)
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/96955070/st ... mb-cupcake




Thank you for sharing your recipe and your Strawberry Shortcake Cupcake is too cute!  I'll give this a shot and let you know how it turns out. ~Tami


----------



## angel1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Does anyone know what causes little brown spots in between my bath bomb and foaming bath whip topping on my bath bomb cupcakes, I would appreciate any advice thanks


----------



## pirouette (Feb 8, 2014)

it's mouldiness 

and i'm looking to find a good receipe for my cupcake bath bomb with soap


----------



## Hazel (Feb 9, 2014)

It may not be mold. It could be FO discoloration. It would help to know what ingredients were used and how quickly the browning appeared. Pictures would be helpful, too.


----------



## craftymommy (Mar 5, 2015)

can you share your recipe for the sugar scrub frosting?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 5, 2015)

craftymommy - 

TamiJ hasn't been back on the forum since Oct 2012. There are some scrub recipes on the forum. Below are links to two of them which you might be able to tweak for frosting.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=17500
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=177238&postcount=3

You could also check out Susan Barclay-Nichols blog for scrub recipes. http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------



## madpiano (Mar 9, 2015)

I haev a question about the topping - I am having major issues finding merengue powder here and dried egg while is an absolute pain to work with. But in the UK we have a sugar for baking that is called "Royal Icing Sugar" - can I just use that???? It is powder sugar mixed with egg white powder... so no mess....

http://www.silverspoon.co.uk/products/decorating/icing-sugars/royal-icing-sugar

I work with this stuff for cakes and I never had it clump or do any of the other stuff that dried egg white does to me...


----------



## Hazel (Mar 10, 2015)

I've never made frosting from meringue or sugar (I've only used whipped soap) so I'm definitely _*not *_an expert. However, it said you can use it for piping decorations so I don't know why it wouldn't work. But you might want to patient and see if anyone else has used it and can give knowledgeable info.

If you decide not to wait, please let us know how it turned out. :grin:

Have you seen SoapQueen's soap frosting recipes & tutorials? You might find them helpful.

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...hings-you-can-do-soap-frosting-3-more-ways-2/
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/make-soap-frosting-soap-queen-tv/

I used Nizzy's tutorial to make whipped soap frosting so I haven't used Soap Queen's CP frosting. But it sounds easy.


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 11, 2015)

I wasted money using soap queens tutorial. Royalty soaps has a great tutorial that she just updated.check youtube. Katie's amazing! Don't know how to link or I would. Sorry


----------



## Hazel (Mar 11, 2015)

Was it this tutorial? I just want to comment that her recipe has meringue powder and madpiano said she has a problem finding it. But perhaps she could use the Royal Icing Sugar in place of meringue and tweak the recipe. Which Soap Queen recipe did you try? I'll have to try the recipes and see how they turn out.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d82Far0_Ss0[/ame]


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Hazel,
After trying Katie's methods, while they looked great, I much prefered, after finding info online, the method of using whipped soap, melt and pour and a bit of glycerin and SLSA if you like. That way, the topping was not just decorative, but useful on its own.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 16, 2015)

There I another alternative. I make a cold process top for cupcake bath bombs. 

You must use a high percentage of hard oils, lard or tallow work best for me but palm would also work. I use 85% lard, 10% coconut, 5% castor. Your oils and lye must be 70 degrees F or lower.  

Pour the lye solution into the oils and mix with a hand mixer. Do not stick blend. Add any color and fragrance at this point.  It will take a few mins, perhaps up to 10 for the mixture to become fluffy like frosting. It is very important that you remember this is caustic soap batter! Do not take off your safety equipment!  

Put the batter into a frosting bag with your choice of tip and pipe away. You will have about 1 hour to work with this before it becomes too hard to pipe. Within 24 hours it is hard. 

The down side to this is you should wait a minimum of 4 weeks before selling. The upside is you can work on big batches or pipe whole loaves without worrying about it hardening on you. You can also market it as a bath bomb with a personal use soap topping.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2015)

Cactuslily - 

I'm glad you found something that worked for you. As I mentioned earlier, I had only used Nizzy's way of making whipped soap for piping. So, I could only point out tutorials for people to try. BTW, I had enough of the whipped soap made that I ended up with a few bars. It's true! Whipped soap does float!  I ended up making another batch later just for bars since my nephews and nieces liked the floating soap.

Dorymae - 

The way you did your batch was similar to how I did it except I didn't worry about checking the temp. I just did it at room temp and my main oil was palm.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 17, 2015)

Hazel said:


> Dorymae -
> 
> The way you did your batch was similar to how I did it except I didn't worry about checking the temp. I just did it at room temp and my main oil was palm.



Honestly, I was taught it had to be cold and never questioned it. I think I'll try it just at room temp next time. It would stand to reason that it won't make one lick of difference, I simply never thought about it!


----------

